# Hamburg St. Pauli: Schanzenviertel and Reeperbahn, the barrio where the fun is at



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi guys!

I wanted to post this on friday, but the server must have been down. I guess you know that. Therefore, as you know, "yesterday" means thursday. Whatever. I'll copy-paste the thread from another forum now. Enjoy:

Uh, and btw: I think I wrote a bit too negative about ST. Pauli. It's awesome, and has many beautiful sights!

Yesterday I went to St. Pauli with a friend to watch a new danish movie (Adam's Apples. Absolutely evil, but great humor. Awesome!) under open air in the Millerntor-stadium, home of the greatest soccer-team in the world, the FC St. Pauli. Well, my friend is a passionate amateur-photographer just like me, so we decided to go to the Schanzenviertel before the movie starts to take some pictures and have a beer. After the movie had ended, we went to the famous Reeperbahn, which is not far away from the Schanzenviertel and take some photos at night. I was a bit afraid, because there are many pimps and drunk people. But it turned out to be secure, if you don't take photos of prostitutes, due to the numerous police-men. And we didn't go there with big flashs and tripods. 

In my other photo-threads about Hamburg you have seen the "beautiful" and/or rich places in Hamburg (which are numerous...). This time you'll see a place where many people live who don't have so much money and/or have a"**** the system" attitude. 

St.Pauli is a place for relaxed people, is very multi-cultural, is for people who don't take things too serious, and also for left wing radicals. In germany such people are called "punks". Although this is an english word I don't know if it has the same meaning. Punks are people who often live on the street, who don't go to elections or vote the anarchist or radical left party, are not patriotic at all, don't go to a work and don't like people who wear polo-shirts (this describes the cliche, but you know what I mean, I guess...).

Enough of talking. Here are my photos:









18:30. We enter the subway-train in the beautiful, clean and rich north of Hamburg and drive south-bound.









The subway-train









In Barmbek (middle-class neighbourhood) we switch the train to reach the Schanze faster.









The subway-train.









me.









A place near the Schanze. High-rise apartment-building.









Downtown is not far away...









St. Pauli is also a place of differences.









See what I mean? In a little, cute side-street.









A great place.









A typical street in St. Pauli.









A great place to live I guess.









30km/h zone. Housing area









My friend, graffití









Street-lamp St. Pauli style









I don't know what's in there, but it looks nice.









The other side of the street.









Zooming in









Over there is where the "real" Schanzenviertel begins









Street Scenes









Street Scenes









Street Scenes









Subway-Station Sternschanze









Hamburg's tallest building









And a modern house









Street Scenes









There are great foreign restaurants and fast food take outs there. And places to relax and have a beer are simply everywhere.









And there are some shops that can only exist in St. Pauli









graffiti









That's not like you expected germany, isn't it? 









Restaurants on the main street in the Schanze









The Rote Flora. This is something special. That's an old house even-house. It's owned by the city. Obviously some punks use it for stuff like Ska-concerts. The city tried to sell it a few times, but then there were allways riots and so it stays like it is.









Rote Flora again









I have no problems with people who don't like germany. But if people think everybody who is enthusiastic about the german soccer team and the world-championship was a Nazi, then they really piss me off. There were paintings everywhere that connected the german-fan thing and the FIFA World-Cup 2006 to the Nazis. For example the slogan "the world hosted by friends" was changed to "the world hosted by enemies". This guy on the photo btw. shows someone who was in TV some years ago after some assholes burned down a house of foreigners. He had pee in his trousers, made the Hitler-salution and wore a shirt of the german soccer team. He stands symbolic for the majority of the Nazis who have a "white-trash"-background and who are dumber that the ***** of a dog.









Another photo of the Rote Flora









And another one









Some nice houses in the Schanze









again









bars, restaurants









bling, bling, biatch. Rice deluxe.









The greatest liquor store ever









One shop that is about to close

A little time and place skip. This is at about 0 o'clock on the Reeperbahn. The Reeperbahn is a place of brothels, sex-shops, but also of some great clubs, varietes, musical, theatres, bars and discos, especially in the side streets. 









On the Reeperbahn









A homeless collecting bottles









Some shops...









Porn-cinema









Sometimes people wanted us to take pictures of them. At first we didn't want to, but then we thought: Whatever. No models unfortunately. And all were drunk. And all were "no models...." 









But whatever. I can improve my skills anyways...









A casino









Street Scenes









That's like the centre of the Reeperbahn. There's the most famous police-department of germany, the Davidswache,the Schmidt's Tivoli and some other places. Mama Mia is also shown there.









The Tivoli









Another view. We also took photos of some police-men. But we told them to not make the photos public.









There are also some semi-ordinary shops









The Reeperbahn









One typical side-street with cheap bars that make nearls all their money with selling shooters like Tequilla. People go there to get drunk before partying...









Shops









again....









and again









and again

And now the best side-street of the Reeperbahn, the "Große Freiheit" (big freedom). There's one club, disco or bar next to the other.









I've been there soooo many times (I'll go partying there tonight, too. :rockon: )









Große Freiheit. In the clubs there are often concerts, too.









Große Freiheit 36









again









and of course we also met some friends...









and more friends...









and even more friends (on thursday it's Lady's night nearly everywhere)









the Große Freiheit again









The Dollhouse









Well, that's it. I hope you liked my photos!


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## Bonkey (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice report! That's a good cam you have.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm happy you like it! I use an Olympus E-300.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very interesting photo report. Schanze would be my favorite place to live in Hamburg. Just after Blankenese.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Endgeil. May I say that you look like a potential serial killer?


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, the Schanze is a great place, but I guess it might be a bit noisy. Blankenese is beautiful, but there are many people who stare at the big houses, and it's pretty far to reach downtown.

My favourite residential area in Hamburg is near the Außenalster, about 2 km away from downtown. Unfortunately only millionaires can afford to live there.

Maybe I should kill some people to get some money...


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I like Schanze at all ,stayed there several times. But the " Reep" ??? After all the Gang slayings in the late 1970s 
and 1980 s stopped the area changed in the 1990s with new theaters , better clubs and so on.
But in the recent two years or so the crime is growing , fatal and non fatal stebbings and muggings , mostly against innocent vistors, commited by other visitors like wannabee gangs , youth groups , young man groups...

but nevertheless, Grosse Freiheit is where the young Beatles in the early 1960s became world famous and later on many stars have played like Fats Domino , Chuby Chekker , Ray Charles , James Brown .............

Paul Mc Cartney : " I grew up in Liverpool but became adult in Hamburg " :cheers:


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

great pics!
But where are all ze pimps? 
The red light district in Frankfurt was full of them when I was there.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Had no idea Hamburg could look like this! Impressive!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Yay!
Schanze is my favourite place to live in Germany and Hamburg my favourite town.

I love the Reeperbahn for the 'Große Freiheit' and the 'Molotow', I saw so many great concerts there.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

I am happy you like my photos. Yep, there's a lot of crime happening on and near the Reeperbahn. But it's simply the best place to party in Hamburg. There are so many clubs that simply everybody will find a nice place to party. That's why people go there anyways.

You sometimes see some people that look like they could be pimps. But only very few and if I see any, I don't take pictures of them, because I am a pretty young guy and I want to have children someday...


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

Pommes-T said:


> I have no problems with people who don't like germany. But if people think everybody who is enthusiastic about the german soccer team and the world-championship was a Nazi, then they really piss me off. There were paintings everywhere that connected the german-fan thing and the FIFA World-Cup 2006 to the Nazis. For example the slogan "the world hosted by friends" was changed to "the world hosted by enemies". This guy on the photo btw. shows someone who was in TV some years ago after some assholes burned down a house of foreigners. He had pee in his trousers, made the Hitler-salution and wore a shirt of the german soccer team. He stands symbolic for the majority of the Nazis who have a "white-trash"-background and who are dumber that the ***** of a dog.




That doesn't change the fact that there is essentially a huge mural of a man saluting Hitler in a very public place, if Germans were so anti - nazi I think people would have long since repainted it; I think sub-consciously quite a few German people are apathetic towards Nazis, which is essentially what the situation was during the 1930s; and look what happened then! Germany perpertrated the worst state sponsored acts of evil so far known to man, let us not forget this.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

titeness said:


> That doesn't change the fact that there is essentially a huge mural of a man saluting Hitler in a very public place, if Germans were so anti - nazi I think people would have long since repainted it; I think sub-consciously quite a few German people are apathetic towards Nazis, which is essentially what the situation was during the 1930s; and look what happened then! Germany perpertrated the worst state sponsored acts of evil so far known to man, let us not forget this.


Sorry, but this shows that you haven't understood anything I have written. The Schanzenviertel, as well as St. Pauli, is a place of the absolute opposite of Nazi-Germany. There live many foreigners, many left-wing people, many alternative scene people, many antifascist underground people (you often see antifa-posteres there for example) and also many punks. 

Do you really think there would be any Nazi who would like to see a man saluting Hitler with pee in his trousers? I guess no. That's the reason why it's also painted on the Rote Flora, because this is a place (I am talking about the Rote Flora) of alternative scene people, left wing radicals and punks. This picture shows that Flora people hate the Nazis. I always like paintings that are against the Nazis, what was pissing me off was that it was also against a modern germany as a host of the FIFA world cup (not the painting, this is okay, but the stuff that was written next to it). 
Btw: I don't think any Nazi who painted a pro-Nazi graffiti anywhere in the Schanzenviertel could walk home again.

ANd I can tell you one thing: Yes, there are still a few Nazi-asshole people here (maybe one or 2 percent. In East Germany more, in West Germany less). That's a shame. But that's absolutely no comparison to Germany in the 30ies. 
I think in Germany are fewer radical right opinions than in many other countries of Europe, which you can see if you take a look upon our elections.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

titeness said:


> That doesn't change the fact that there is essentially a huge mural of a man saluting Hitler in a very public place, if Germans were so anti - nazi I think people would have long since repainted it; I think sub-consciously quite a few German people are apathetic towards Nazis, which is essentially what the situation was during the 1930s; and look what happened then! Germany perpertrated the worst state sponsored acts of evil so far known to man, let us not forget this.


Lol.
Germany is one of the biggest immigrant countries in the world.
I think that since the 60s it even ranks second after the US when it comes to immigration.
that alone is a huge difference to the 30s.
You have also completely misunderstood the meaning of this mural.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

One correction: The brown highrise in one of the first pictures is not an appartement highrise. It is the so-called Geomatikum, an university building which hosts the mathematic faculty, the geoscience faculty and the meteorological institute of the Deutscher Wetterdienst.

Checker: Maybe the pimps in Hamburg know that they would scare away the customers and keep themselves in the background. But Pommes-T hasn't made any pictures from the side streets right beneath the Davidwache. It is full of prostitutes who grab every potential customer (that is a man without a woman in his arms). And a few meters further is the Herbertstraße, where you can do "windowshopping" Amsterdam-style.


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> One correction: The brown highrise in one of the first pictures is not an appartement highrise. It is the so-called Geomatikum, an university building which hosts the mathematic faculty, the geoscience faculty and the meteorological institute of the Deutscher Wetterdienst.
> 
> Checker: Maybe the pimps in Hamburg know that they would scare away the customers and keep themselves in the background. But Pommes-T hasn't made any pictures from the side streets right beneath the Davidwache. It is full of prostitutes who grab every potential customer (that is a man without a woman in his arms). And a few meters further is the Herbertstraße, where you can do "windowshopping" Amsterdam-style.


Thanks for the correction. Didn't know that. I heard that it's dangerous to take photos of hookers and in the Herbertstraße. It was told me that suddenly all prostitutes start to scream and out of nowhere the pimps appear and attack you...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Schanze, that's where I'm living! 

Great pics of my neighbourhood!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

DiggerD21 said:


> It is full of prostitutes who grab every potential customer (that is a man without a woman in his arms).


Well, they only grab men who look desperate, act like tourists and men without female company.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

What about the free-climb wall just behind the Red Flora and this Park ,called Green Flora.I' ve seen a pic in a Hamburg city guide book , have anybody anymore pics ?


----------

